
We built network isolation for 1,500 services - mr-karan
https://monzo.com/blog/we-built-network-isolation-for-1-500-services
======
moderation
Merge with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21452643](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21452643)

~~~
dang
Done. Thanks!

